
Early 80s hack – ball maze solver using 32x32 Cromemco Cyclops camera - elwell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2y5oVHNfbf8&l=
======
elwell
If you haven't heard of the Cromemco Cyclops camera [0], it was the first
commercial all-digital camera using a digital MOS area image sensor. A digital
camera that used a RAM chip for its sensor!

[0] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cromemco_Cyclops](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cromemco_Cyclops)

